# Who sells the Marksman Eagle now?



## Ulises Victoria (May 27, 2014)

They are not for sale at the Marksman web page anymore.

Thanks.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 27, 2014)

Constant at Lazer Linez ( who manufactured them) said they will be producing them again. I think they will be sold by Lazer Linez.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (May 27, 2014)

Thank you, Charlie


----------

